# IWC and Omega wallpapers (macro shots)



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Some macro and non macro pics I took today. I hope you like them 

Click to embiggen!

1.



2.



3.



4.



5.


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

Very nice!
-wjb


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for these, they will look good on my desktop!:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Great pics! Well done. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Love 'em! This is really good stuff. Thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

Impressive, great shots!


----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

Thankz, incredible shots!


----------

